# Does your baby look at you while breastfeeding??



## greenapple (Jan 15, 2006)

You always see all those pics, when the baby looks at the mother, while she breastfeeds her/him. My baby usually looks everywhere, but not at me







:
I know this question sounds silly....







:


----------



## milkymama06 (Jul 28, 2006)

He does and then smiles and milk gets EVERYWHERE! (He can be a bit messy.) That's my only complaint about NIP! Most of the time he closes his eyes though.


----------



## Dido (Jan 7, 2006)

I remember feeling the same way! No, my baby does not look at me while nursing. When she was maybe three months old, she began occasionally breaking off to look up at me - but would always unlatch and crane her head up to do so, then break eye contact and go back to business. Once she became distractible at the breast, she'd break off and look anywhere and everywhere - but only rarely at me. After all, she knows I'm there! While she's actually latched, she only has eyes for the boob.









Remember, in all those nursing pictures, not only is the baby gazing lovingly at the mother, the mother has perfect hair and teeth and skin. There are no veins on her boobs. She's usually topless and at home, so she's not worried about nursing bra straps or holding nursing shirts aside or keeping her baby out of view of that judgmental-looking lady across the room. The baby is not twiddling. The baby is not popping off so Mommy sprays everywhere. The baby has a perfect natural latch so Mommy's not sandwiching her boob or readjusting his head. Mommy's nipples don't hurt. Mommy is smiling ecstatically at the baby. She is not typing, reading, watching TV, talking on the phone, dealing with her toddler, or praying baby will stop soon because her back is killing her. She's just going to smile ecstatically at the baby for the next 45 minutes.

Then there's real life.


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

She only looks at me now and again. I think looking at me is too distracting. Or maybe boring!







I know I definitely don't spend a whole nursing session looking at her. NAK, by the way.









Julia


----------



## joelene22 (Jul 28, 2006)

Sometimes he does. When I am trying to nurse him down for the night, he will look at me the whole time. I think he's looking for the ok to start playing. I pretend I am sleeping most of the time so he follows suit.

When I nurse him after getting home from work, he usually closes his eyes. Other times (and he just started doing this), he will look all over the room and take my nipple with him!







:


----------



## Bauhinia (Jul 26, 2006)

Sometimes, yes. Sometimes we also get that smile in the middle of nursing, which is awfully sweet. But I know other moms who have said that their little one never looks at them while nursing.


----------



## weeirishlass (Mar 30, 2006)

When she was around 3 months it started. Then at 4 months, she would stop nursing to smile at me. Oh god, I melted every time! But now, at 7 months, she's a nosy parker and is too busy looking around to look at me much!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

Mine was a "serious" nurser - still is at 3.5 yo. She didn't really look at me, but she got this very intent look on her face and still does. She doesn't look at anything, she's quite determined. However, I do remember being up with her one night when she was maybe 7 months old. I was exhausted, she'd been crying and fussy, and we were rocking in the living room so DH could sleep. And she looked at me so intently and reached out and touched, then held me chin. Like she was affirming I was hers.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Every now and then. She mostly stares at the boob, esp. when she was younger.


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

DD looks at me almost all the time while nursing, at least until she falls asleep. Sometimes she even gets frustrated when I'M not looking at HER, and will start to fuss and squirm and push away . . . but as soon as I look down at her she smiles and settles back in.


----------



## siobhang (Oct 23, 2005)

Ds1 doesn't look at me while nursing (he is 2 3/4ths years old) but he does stroke my arm, neck, hand, etc. or play with my shirt or bra strap. He'd stroke my other breast/nipple if I let him.

ds2 who is 9 months old sometimes looks at me with that "gooo mommy love milk yummy" look. Unfortunately he also looks at the tv, my magazine, his brother, the ceiling, with the same expression - usually turning his head and NOT delatching. OUCH!

He has also started patting my hand while nursing. He sometimes arches his back while nursing. I have no idea why.

Siobhan


----------



## madmacksmommy (May 25, 2006)

My dd will sometimes look at me when she nurses. Usually though she is to busy to looking at her older sister! Nursing has become gym time for us lately!


----------



## ellymay (Aug 4, 2005)

For the most part she does but it depends on what position I have her in and
if she is really sleepy or not.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

Sometimes, but most of the time she is either falling asleep, or staring at everything but me. "Oh look, there is Daddy, oh look, there is the cat, oh, let me stare at the ceiling fan, etc. But don't look at Mommy!"
Perfectly normal.


----------



## Party*of*5 (Jun 26, 2006)

None of mine really did. I mean sometimes yeah, we'd have moments like the pictures, mostly when they are tired. But 99.9% of the time they are looking around, twiddling my shirt, watching their hand slapping my breast or arm. Mine also never had an interest in nursing necklaces. Also, they've found that boys won't stare at faces as long as girls. They think that's why girls are more able to "sense" others emotions throughout their lives. I think it was Desmond Morris who studied this, but it's been so long I don't honestly remember who it was...


----------



## Dez (May 23, 2006)

My first son would when we were breastfeeding, and we would gaze into each others eyes.







: so sweet!

But not this one! LOL I look into his eyes and he stops nursing and looks into mine, then he looks away really quick and starts nursing again like it takes concentration and he can only do one thing at a time, look at me or eat! LOL


----------



## luv2eatamango (May 4, 2004)

My son did look at me but my daughter has yet to look at me while breastfeeding. That's ok with me, different personalities I guess. How old is your baby? If a newborn, wait a few more weeks until he or she is about eight weeks and will start flashing a smile.

Are your surroundings really colorful (sharp contrasts, bright colors, etc.)? Are you talking to baby? Are there other people/pets/noises that may be distracting baby?


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

.


----------



## cjuniverse (Sep 22, 2005)

Ryo looks at me quite a bit. Sometimes with a sort of blank stare, sometimes half-asleep, and sometimes with that fabulous, makes-it-all-worth-it smile already in his eyes before he flashes it.

He's my first (and only, far more than likely), so I don't have any experience with the opposite. But it's almost assuredly just fine, or too early to say with certainty that your child won't. I find that mine does it most when I'm talking or laughing with someone else, as if it's his way of contributing to the conversation.


----------



## kati6110 (Feb 5, 2003)

ds2 is 3 yo and usually doesn't like me to look at him while he's nursing. He wants private time with his na na. I'm just along for the ride LOL.

Cathy


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Avery stares at me & grins alot - love it!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2005)

DD closes her eyes and just looks like she's in complete bliss while she's nursing. Bombs could be going off in the next room, and during a let down, I don't think she'd even hear them


----------

